# Chemical Guys



## Laynerip (Apr 7, 2014)

My Girl just got me a Chemical Guys kit for my birthday.

Has anyone got experience with their products.

The kit includes:

(1) Pete's '53 Black Pearl Crystal Polymer White Carnuba Paste Wax (8 oz)
(1) JetSeal 109 Sealant and Paint Protectant (16 oz)
(1) Citrus Wash & Gloss Concentrated Car Wash (16 oz)
(1) Luber - Synthetic Lubricant & Detailer (16 oz)
(1) Butter Wet Wax (16 oz)
(1) BLITZ Acrylic Spray Sealant (16 oz)
(1) Silk Shine Sprayable Dressing (16 oz)

(1) Hybrid V7 Optical Select High Gloss Spray Sealant & Quick Detailer
(1) Leather Conditioner With Vitamin E (16 oz)
(1) Black on Black Instant Shine Interior & Exterior Spray Dressing
(1) Poly Clay Bar Refill, Light Duty with Storage Case
(2) Wax & Dressing UFO Applicators
(2) Fluffer Miracle Supra Mircofiber Towel, 24" x 16" *
(3) Monster Microfiber Towel, 16" x 16 *
(3) Premium Grade Microfiber Applicators

Any advise on proper procedure with this stuff would be great.


----------



## Laynerip (Apr 7, 2014)

before:


----------



## Laynerip (Apr 7, 2014)

After:



















The products were pretty easy to use and i think the results are really good.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

8)


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Looking good 8)


----------



## Laynerip (Apr 7, 2014)

Used the Hybrid V7 today for a quick detail.

Very easy to use, just wipe it in. Going on my experiences so far I have now ordered some more CG products.

I can recommend them.


----------



## SarahBlackTT (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi
I tried the Pete's wax and the V7 a while ago. Sold them onto another detailer on DW. I prefer Zaino spray t0 V7

I did like the shampoo though. I'd buy that again


----------



## Laynerip (Apr 7, 2014)

SarahBlackTT said:


> Hi
> I tried the Pete's wax and the V7 a while ago. Sold them onto another detailer on DW. I prefer Zaino spray t0 V7
> 
> I did like the shampoo though. I'd buy that again


I haven't used the pete's 53 yet, I might use it on the next clean.

Can I ask why you didn't like them?


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Chemical Guys have some great products!


----------



## Laynerip (Apr 7, 2014)

darylbenfield said:


> Chemical Guys have some great products!


I've liked all the stuff I've used so far.


----------



## Laynerip (Apr 7, 2014)

Used some Pete's 53 carnauba wax today, works well and smells great, even my girlfriend likes the smell.

Friday: wash and dry using citrus wash and gloss and signature wheel cleaner.

Saturday: 1 coat of Jetseal 109 and 1 coat of butter wet wax.

Sunday: 1 coat of Pete's 53

I might add a second coat of Pete's tomorrow


----------

